# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Newbie but oldie Casualty fan

## corkymills

Hi folks, just signed up after watching the latest episode of the fantastic & long running Casualty. Sorry I didn't find the introduce yourself area. So, Casualty, been a fan since Robson Green was a porter! It is the highlight of my Saturday night (well there`s bugger else on lets face it). My favourite characters are. Mr Charley Fairhead (obviously) he`s been in it from day 1. Zoe & Max, shame one of them has gone. Could have been worse, could have lost them both. Lofty! he was another character sadly missed. Dixey the paramedic. The death of Geoff was a total shock as I thought he was a great bloke. I could go on (and probably will do) so I will leave it for now. Your input would be greatly welcomed............cheers.

----------

crystalsea (17-05-2016), maidmarian (08-05-2016)

----------


## Siobhan

I used to watch this way way back.. wasn't Brenda Fricker in this at one stage?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, she was, she played Megan, very popular character who  came back to iCasualty after some years absence in 2010 as a terminally ill patient and committed suicide

----------


## corkymills

Yes, I too remember Megan, also the bird lady in Home Alone movie. There have been a few old t v stars who`s career`s have hit the skids and they end up in Casualty. I have sat there many a Saturday night and looked and thought " What have I seen him/her in before" and try to figure it out for myself before going to Google for the answer. As I have said I am a massive fan and nothing annoys me more than tuning in on a Saturday night to find X factor or the voice finals have taken it`s place.

----------

Siobhan (09-05-2016)

----------

